# feet biting/licking zoomies...



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

i know pups are mouthy etc etc but my pup's behavior is bothering me and everyone in my house.

since my foot is fractured i stay in my room and come out every few hours so i can play with him or train him a bit. everytime i come out, Yuki first comes to me for the usually greeting-petting...then runs off and jumps on my mom, when mom says "off" he gets off only to lick/bite/lick her feet...which annoys my mom a lot. when i am not around he listens to all her commands and is like an angel. the minute i come out he gets the zoomies annoying my mom. he did the same with my dad too. the worst part being there is no end to this "aim at the feet zoomies" he has. my mom usually goes to her room or outside when i train him or play with him. if she stays he doesnt do any training or play with any of us...only goes into zoomie-mode :doh:

he doesnt jump on me or even lick my feet etc, he treats me differently which i understand. the problem is how to correct this problem  my mom finds it hard to be with me with him doing this :doh: he circles one of her foot making her hop on the other foot to avoid the ticklish lick-bite, once she almost tripped and fell, she cant stand peacefully or sit with him going nuts at her feet. sometimes his aim are her footwear. oh btw his whole hip and tail will be wagging-swinging like crazy. i guess he is in full play/happy/excited mood.

i have to frequently redirect his attention but it doesnt last long he goes back to annoying my mom again. treats, toys nothing is helping. the way he circles around her feet so quickly its hard to catch him. if i did catch him...he is calm for 2 seconds and finds a way to slip from me like rolling on the floor :doh: and bham! he is back annoying mom again.

my mom is trying hard but he doesnt listen to her. even if i use sit, stop or come here commands he only looks at me for less than a sec and thats it.

how do i get him to stop it? mom and me have worked on stopping him from jumping so its on an "okay" level. but this feet biting and licking, circling feet, getting between legs etc  i need some help to make him stop doing it every time i come out of my room. 

i let him in my room twice but due to the smell of new furniture (polish applied to it etc) he started puking and growling...currently i am airing the room to get rid of the smell but its taking time. once the smell is gone i will let him stay with me and sleep with me. honestly my room is stinky! grr...even i cant stand this smell.

PS: my parents are in their 50s and 60s...they have health problems and since we have tiles on floor slipping and falling after getting tripped is very easy. it could hurt them badly. if anything happened to my parents then i would be losing my baby again. so please i need some help :--sad:


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

This is a kikopup video to teach the pup not to bite but where she says bite you can plug in the word lick.

You can adjust this for Yuki's licking problem with your mom.






 
Here is another on jumping up greeting you can adjust this one also. It really is setting Yuki up for success before he actually gets to your mom. I would start on leash so you can manage him.
This is also from kikopup





 

I would also continue working on your sits, downs, and recalls. From your post Yuki understands to sit, down or come but doesn't know that when he does these things that he doesn't move again until you release him. He is getting back up on his own and doing his own thing.
Work on his duration of these behaviors and then after he has mastered long durations work on these again with you at a distance. And then applying the duration with the distance. They are always a work in progress and when they get one behavior it is normal for something else to fall apart. Hang in there 

There is a great game called go visit or greet. This would be played on a long line (leash) with your mom. We play it with a down but you will have to decide on whether a down or sit may be better since the down puts Yuki at your moms feet. Both of you have lots of good treats. You send Yuki to your mom telling him go visitor greet, mom then calls Yuki to her and asks for a down in the first two or three times she can lure him by slowly moving the treat to the down position. Only give the treat when elbows are flat on the ground (or he has a solid sit) then feed at that level. As soon as Yuki gets the treat she says go see mom (you) and you call Yuki back to you when Yuki gets to you, you can mark it with a marker word such as yes or click and then give Yuki a treat. Yuki doesn't have to down or sit for you just come to you. Then you send him back to mom to greet her. Do about ten repetitions at a time a few times a day. Eventually when Yuki runs to mom this will lead to an automatic down or sit. Have her reward this for quite some time and this should help.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks for the vids and tips...i will start training him from today and hope he gets better.

Yuki sits for 30 sec <--best time, during training and "stay" at a distance for 20 sec <--best time. :doh: but when he gets his zoomies he doesnt listen at all.

he is like an angel when only 1 person is with him. turns into brat if there's 2 in the room.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I know it is hard to be prepared for anything all the time. 

Yuki has some habits you don't care for with the zoomies at inappropriate times. 

Set him up for success by using prevention and management. I think all three videos show to get his attention before he can do the behavior you consider inappropriate. When you can you might want to actually tether him to you so he cannot run off with the zoomies when there are fun distractions.

You can also work on focusing on you then adding in distractions.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

solinvictus said:


> You can also work on focusing on you then adding in distractions.


:doh: thats what i have been thinking. i am gonna get mom to help me out as a distraction while i train him later to focus on me.


----------

